# New Pics - Broken Antler Buck



## swashmore (Nov 20, 2005)

I just got these new pics of him today - He's not looking so good to me, but he is still checking his scrapes. All these pics are from a homemade trail cam with an olympus d-360L 1.3 mp camera.


----------



## morris (Nov 20, 2005)

looks like his skull plate might be broken


----------



## Uncle T (Nov 20, 2005)

You need to put him out of his misery.  Makes my head hurt just looking at it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, that boy is hurtin.  Either his skull is busted or infection has set in, maybe both.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks like it has started to get infected and swollen a little since the last round of pics. When or if you stop getting photos of him, I would take a walk and look for him. hard to tell what the outcome will be on this one?


----------



## short stop (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a shed that has a piece of the skull plate attached to it --after seeing your pics --it makes me wonder now  if its a shed or a busted antler  from a good fight ----


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2005)

I realize this is a little   , but could you point me towards info on how to build a digital trail cam?


----------



## 7401R (Nov 21, 2005)

He looks like he has a root rake on his head. Strange looking deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 21, 2005)

doeslayr said:
			
		

> I realize this is a little   , but could you point me towards info on how to build a digital trail cam?



several members here build their own.  Many places on the web to check for resources.

Here is a good place to start http://www.jesseshunting.com/forums/index.php?showforum=50


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you have pix of the deer with the rack in tact ?????

could it be a deformity from birth ?????

looks to me as if the beam is growing in that direction and putting pressure on the skull ...


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 21, 2005)

i used to live in peachtree city, im pretty sure i have seen that deer before, and one of the others in the other pictures. thats a shame, hes a nice deer. how often is he visiting that scrape/have you seen any patterns (obviously alot at night)


----------



## DDD (Nov 21, 2005)

One thing is for sure, if he was to make it, his rack would never be right.  Would be nice if you could take him.  Would make a great mount, pictures and story.   If infection has set in, then he's in trouble.

Anyone remember that story from a couple years back of the guy that was bow hunting, (I want to say in Hall county) and had  a crazy deer attack him and it had a broken antler much like this one?  They said it was obvious he had been hit by a car and was out of his mind.  The story was in GON if I remember correclty.


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah I agree, need to take him out of his misery.


----------



## rusty_bucket (Nov 22, 2005)

It appears that his eye is swollen and some infection has already set.  With the colder months approaching I don't think that the deer will make it through the winter.  Even if he does I don't think his rack will ever be the same.  That's just my opinion, I'm not a vet but if my rack was hanging like that I think I would want somebody to shoot me.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Poor guy! I hate to see them suffer. I did notice in the previous set of pix that the flash created a different color in his right eye which led me to believe that it was damaged.


----------

